# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  First cycle doing 250mg test e EW

## SHADO

Hi All,

Recently started my first ever cycle. Im 25, 195lb, 5'8". I've been training for about 5 years now, but truly feel i have hit my genetic limit, and simply cant grow anymore.
I was in thailand about a month ago, and decided its time to bite the bullet.

I did 2 shots of 500mg test e, on seperate weeks. Once i got back home i sourced an extra 10mls of primoteston test e, packaged in 1ml syringes.

I know alot will say that 250mg a week really wont get any gains, but i have heard that it can be done.

I would like to hear some real life experiences from any of you that have ran test e at 250mg per week.

I would like to stay at 250mg for my first cycle, but if im honestly not going to make any gains i would consider doing 2x250mg a week. I've done 4 shots so far including the 2x500mg shots right at the start, and did my last shot on wednesday night, so if i decide to bump it up to 2 shots a week i still have time to do another shot on sunday morning, that way i would of only really missed 1x250mg shot on a 500mg cycle.

This is my 3rd week of training now since getting back home, not really too sure if im noticing anything yet, libido does seem to be up and i feel good, but my lifts arent exactly rocketing up or anything.

Im in a bit of a dilemma here so any input would be much appreciated!

----------


## blastedlooger

Seems too low to me. You're spinning your wheels. Do 400 or 500. I've been doing 500 and my gains have already stopped at the eighth week so I think 250mg would only give you a ten pound gain over 3 months which can almost be done naturally.

----------


## SHADO

I keep hearing these kinds of replies that 250 just isnt enough, what i dont get is why?

250mg test e will give the body 180mg of straight testosterone . Naturally a male produces around 60mg of test per week (give or take), so thats still 3 times more than natural. Just cant see why u wouldnt build some solid muscle from that.

----------


## blastedlooger

The thing is 250 won't give you exactly that amount 180. Thats the amount available after the ester. You will probably get 125 when all is said and done which isn't even double natural levels. It's the same reason most test boost supplements suck because they don't make a big enough difference. Either way your will be fulling shutting your testicles down so might as well go with more. I think you will still make some gains but not too much. Why gain 10 when you can gain 30 in the same time with the same consequences to your endocrine system.

----------


## SHADO

See i dont agree with the 125mg figure, i know i obviously wont get 250mg of test, but i know its not as low as 125. Yes i will be shutting down either way, but i believe there will definitely be a difference in sides, at 250mg im expecting pretty much no sides what so ever, at 500 i would need to consider starting to use HCG and the possibility of gyno becomes a reality.

Just in a real dilemma at the moment, should i just stick it out at 250 and see what happens, and wait for my next cycle to to 500? Or do i have another 250 shot tomorrow morning, if i have a 250 shot tomorrow morning i'll have only have missed 1x250mg shot out of a 500mg cycle, if i miss tomorrow's shot i'll have missed 2 shots.

----------


## awms

contrary to what many will tell you 250mg is enouph to make gains but I promise you will be disappointed in comparison to 500mg! 400-500 is the sweet spot and you will gain much much more! 

You only get one first cycle and the gains you get on your first cycle are unreal! Im on my third cycle and can tell you that although I am making good gains it is nothing like my first which was 500mg test for 10 weeks...I put on about 23lbs and fast! I grew like a weed! once you have done one cycle even at a low dose your receptors are slightly desensitized and you will wont grow as quickly.

----------


## SHADO

But how do you know you wouldnt of gotten great results off 250 also? This is why im after some real life results

Im very reluctant to up the dosage now, it was a big leap for me to get on the gear to begin with, and i said to myself i would only do a low dose, i feel like im somewhat abusing it doing 500 hehe

----------


## dec11

> The thing is 250 won't give you exactly that amount 180. Thats the amount available after the ester. You will probably get 125 when all is said and done which isn't even double natural levels. It's the same reason most test boost supplements suck because they don't make a big enough difference. Either way your will be fulling shutting your testicles down so might as well go with more. I think you will still make some gains but not too much. Why gain 10 when you can gain 30 in the same time with the same consequences to your endocrine system.


you are wrong, dont give bogus 'advice'.
test e gives 187mg after the ester is discounted, it is 250mg - ester, not 180mg -ester

----------


## dec11

> But how do you know you wouldnt of gotten great results off 250 also? This is why im after some real life results
> 
> Im very reluctant to up the dosage now, it was a big leap for me to get on the gear to begin with, and i said to myself i would only do a low dose, i feel like im somewhat abusing it doing 500 hehe


250mg will prob give results with a good diet, it wont be mind blowing but it should give results to most starting off.
btw, i can guarantee you arent at genetic limits, i powerlifted hard for 17yrs and still gained up until my early 30's all natural

----------


## SHADO

Thank you for confirming that

----------


## SHADO

> you are wrong, dont give bogus 'advice'.
> test e gives 187mg after the ester is discounted, it is 250mg - ester, not 180mg -ester


Thanks for confirming that, if it truly was only something like 120mg of test than yes i would be wasting my time, but at over 180mg its around 3 times natty levels

----------


## SHADO

> 250mg will prob give results with a good diet, it wont be mind blowing but it should give results to most starting off.
> btw, i can guarantee you arent at genetic limits, i powerlifted hard for 17yrs and still gained up until my early 30's all natural


And yes your probably correct, but just remember everyone is different, i've tried countless times to go at it all out, and gaining next to nothing over what i already have. 

Keep in mind that i also have a life, and work as an engineer, hence my life isnt dedicated 24/7 to gym, i give it my all and make the most with what i can.

Im not in any way being derogative, but there's alot of guys here who can afford to spend every hour of the day worrying about gym, eating every 2 hours, getting 10 hours sleep a night, but for some thats just not realistic and there's nothing that can be done about it

----------


## dec11

> And yes your probably correct, but just remember everyone is different, i've tried countless times to go at it all out, and gaining next to nothing over what i already have. 
> 
> Keep in mind that i also have a life, and work as an engineer, hence my life isnt dedicated 24/7 to gym, i give it my all and make the most with what i can.
> 
> Im not in any way being derogative, but there's alot of guys here who can afford to spend every hour of the day worrying about gym, eating every 2 hours, getting 10 hours sleep a night, but for some thats just not realistic and there's nothing that can be done about it


you'd be suprised, alot have punishing schedules also but manage to fit all in. you need to be eating every 2.5-3hrs natty or enhanced. i promise you that with diet tweaks and spot on training routines you'd advance again, just my experiences mate. i wish i was wealthy enuf to be a 24/7 gym junkie lol

----------


## dec11

btw, you gain muscle out of the gym with diet and rest, not in the gym, so as long as you are getting adequate training time you will be fine. diet and rest=most important

----------


## FireGuy

> 250mg will prob give results with a good diet, it wont be mind blowing but it should give results to most starting off.
> btw, i can guarantee you arent at genetic limits, i powerlifted hard for 17yrs and still gained up until my early 30's all natural


^^Agree on both accounts! The only people I know who think 250mgs is too little are the ones who started higher than that. Nearly every person I know or who have spoke with got very good gains off of 250mgs per week. Also, as Dec11 stated, you didnt hit your genetic limit after 5 years, its called a plateau and something that happens to all of us. You just need to work through it with smarter diet and more intense training principles. I was still adding muscle naturally beyond 40 years old with 18 years of consistent natural training.

----------


## SHADO

Your all very correct, cant disagree with any of it, i will be sticking with 250 a week

If anything, starting this cycle has made me such a healthier person, i used to drink socially maybe twice a month, i now no longer have the urge to go out and drink. I eat every 3 hours without fail, from the protein shake i drink at 7am in the morning, right through to the 2nd post workout meal at around 10:30pm. Im asleep by 11pm every night, instead of stuffing around and getting to bed at 12-1am as i used to pre-cycle. I wake up at 6:30am, so im getting around 7.5hrs sleep every night, but i honestly cannot manage any more.

So point is, this cycle has made me commit so much more, and has taken me back to my roots of training, where it all began many years ago, hopefully the image i had in my head those many years ago of a lean muscular physique will soon be achieved.

I'll keep going with this cycle for 12 weeks, done 4 shots so far, so 8 left, will keep you all updated...

----------


## maltesecross

FYI i had the same concerns u did. I'm 34yrs 5yrs in the gym at a novice level and on week 4 of my first 250mg cycle of Test E also.... So far minimal gains to be had  :Frown:  
From what I can tell its just the beginning with a 5lbs gain. My PCT is still up in the air. I have HCG , novla, and clomid, but unsure of the route to take. Thank god i do have a close friend thats been cycling for the last 10yrs to help, good luck with yours

----------


## dec11

> FYI i had the same concerns u did. I'm 34yrs 5yrs in the gym at a novice level and on week 4 of my first 250mg cycle of Test E also.... So far minimal gains to be had  
> From what I can tell its just the beginning with a 5lbs gain. My PCT is still up in the air. I have HCG, novla, and clomid, but unsure of the route to take. Thank god i do have a close friend thats been cycling for the last 10yrs to help, good luck with yours


your test wont be kicking in yet, thats why. if you've an experienced friend, he should know that or he isnt that experienced at all

----------


## SHADO

> FYI i had the same concerns u did. I'm 34yrs 5yrs in the gym at a novice level and on week 4 of my first 250mg cycle of Test E also.... So far minimal gains to be had  
> From what I can tell its just the beginning with a 5lbs gain. My PCT is still up in the air. I have HCG, novla, and clomid, but unsure of the route to take. Thank god i do have a close friend thats been cycling for the last 10yrs to help, good luck with yours


First of all why are you even on the gear if your at a 'novice' level.

Anywayz update on my end, im now at 195.7lb, up from 189lb - so just over a 6lb gain. This is my 4th week of training on the gear, and my 5th shot will be tonight. My lifts are all going up slowly but surely, im not noticing and out of the ordinary bloating, and i feel good. Im looking good in the mirror but not exactly an out of this world change.

Will keep at it, hope to prove that decent gains can be made on 250, im gaining 1kg(2.2lb)/week so far, but guessing this will slow down at some point.

Will keep you all updated...

----------


## FlyingNun

very interested in this as well. I want to keep my cycle as simple as possible. Looking to do 350 a week here for my first time

----------


## SlimJoe

Good luck

----------


## SHADO

> very interested in this as well. I want to keep my cycle as simple as possible. Looking to do 350 a week here for my first time


Definitely think 350 is more than enough for decent gains for a first timer. Dont get me wrong i dont think i would do 250 again on my next cycle, but for a first timer i think u can make decent gains on a low dose.

I've experienced no side affects so far that i can notice, my testes dont really seem to have changed either, it should really be kicking in by this week so hoping it just gets better!

----------


## FlyingNun

Yeah I think so as well. I want a very minimalist type cycle. What are you thinking about for PCT?

you may have answered this but are you splitting up the 250mg/week? or pinning once a week?

----------


## SHADO

> Yeah I think so as well. I want a very minimalist type cycle. What are you thinking about for PCT?
> 
> you may have answered this but are you splitting up the 250mg/week? or pinning once a week?


Well my test e is dosed at 250mg/ml so pinning 1ml once a week, every wednesday night.

I've got the bayer/schering primoteston depot test e, comes already packaged in the syringe so couldnt split it even if i wanted to, love the fact that i dont need to draw out of vials.

----------


## FlyingNun

Any updates?

----------


## testomax

> Hi All,
> 
> Recently started my first ever cycle. Im 25, 195lb, 5'8". I've been training for about 5 years now, but truly feel i have hit my genetic limit, and simply cant grow anymore.
> I was in thailand about a month ago, and decided its time to bite the bullet.
> 
> I did 2 shots of 500mg test e, on seperate weeks. Once i got back home i sourced an extra 10mls of primoteston test e, packaged in 1ml syringes.
> 
> I know alot will say that 250mg a week really wont get any gains, but i have heard that it can be done.
> 
> ...


my very first cycle almost 4 years ago was similar. I started at 250 mg test e per week. Your results should come after about 4 weeks but it is possible to get simlar results naturally from a quality weight gainer and creatine with proper diet. You should increase your dose to 500 mg evry week, with nolvadex on hand if needed(3-4 days if bloating becomes a (too much of)problem).do this for roughly 16 weeks and take nolva @ 20 mg per day for 30 days 3 weeks after final shot. I would encourage protein shakes but discourage weight gainer/creatine whilst on this cycle. My first experience was almost identicle to this. I final option would be the addition of stanozolol orals for the last 4 weeks of the cycle for that extra quality of muscle. I took 45 mgs per day(3 5mg tabs x 3 times per day for even concentration) with the addition of milk thistle every day whilst on the whinny for liver protection

----------


## SHADO

Thanks for the input guys.

Im on about week 7, weight has kind of stopped increasing a couple of weeks ago, this might be to fat loss effects of test, but all lifts are still going up, beyond my previous natty personal bests.

My training partner was always stronger than me naturally, i have now matched him in bench press and beat him on dumb bell press, this says to me that i am getting results.

I would say my body composition has changed, but nothing major, and not overly noticeable, but all my work shirts that used to fit me fine are now unbearable to wear as their so tight.

I did my first shot on my own last week in my quad (used to have a mate do it in the glute), and my god i was in pain like i've never felt before, walking was an effort, and trying to bend the leg was agonising, simple things like getting into a car and walking up stairs became a nightmare.

The pain is just about gone now, i'll be shooting the other quad tomorrow, last week i used a 23g 1.25" pin, i've now sourced 1" pins as i heard they were more appropriate for quad shots. Praying that i wont be in pain like i was last week.

All in all, even though i wont end up getting amazing results from this cycle, i dont regret it one bit, it was cheap, simple, somewhat effective, and no side affects as yet. Although in saying that i will be doing 500mg next time, test only, for 10-12 weeks, not interested in adding other compounds.

----------


## BloodOverGlory

I know this is a year old but was wondering how you finished out? Didnt make sense to me on the 7th wk you hadnt made gains in a few weeks? Around then is when it should have been strongest. Mybe since you did 2 wks at 500 they seemed stronger than once you got to 250/wk. Also bro u had noy reached ur genetic potential at 195, and spending 24/7 in a gym? 60-90 min 5x/wk can get you awesome results with proper diet.

----------


## FELONOR

Sounds like you had a great experience. Can't wait to try my 1st cycle. Glad to hear 250 is enough!

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

if i was you i would cut on that 250mg, just my opinion.

----------


## Tmw

> Hi All, Recently started my first ever cycle. Im 25, 195lb, 5'8". I've been training for about 5 years now, but truly feel i have hit my genetic limit, and simply cant grow anymore. I was in thailand about a month ago, and decided its time to bite the bullet. I did 2 shots of 500mg test e, on seperate weeks. Once i got back home i sourced an extra 10mls of primoteston test e, packaged in 1ml syringes. I know alot will say that 250mg a week really wont get any gains, but i have heard that it can be done. I would like to hear some real life experiences from any of you that have ran test e at 250mg per week. I would like to stay at 250mg for my first cycle, but if im honestly not going to make any gains i would consider doing 2x250mg a week. I've done 4 shots so far including the 2x500mg shots right at the start, and did my last shot on wednesday night, so if i decide to bump it up to 2 shots a week i still have time to do another shot on sunday morning, that way i would of only really missed 1x250mg shot on a 500mg cycle. This is my 3rd week of training now since getting back home, not really too sure if im noticing anything yet, libido does seem to be up and i feel good, but my lifts arent exactly rocketing up or anything. Im in a bit of a dilemma here so any input would be much appreciated!


Hey dude i done test cyp for 12 weeks for my first cycle and found it great  :Smilie:  kick started it with dbol for 6 weeks , 10,20,30,30,20,10 and ive went from about 79kg-90kg.. Strenght went up everywhere.. All my clothes stopped fitting lol and the only sides i got were a small bit of acne on the arms and shoulders..give it time to kick in.. Im actually a week into my sec cycle which is 500mg test cyp per week and im looking forward to seeing the results.. Keep me posted on ur weight lifts ect and best of luck bro  :Smilie:

----------


## Dariush0711

He is in The fifth year of Training ,He cant gain Natural even 5 Pound in 3 month.maybe if He was in The First year of His Training that amount of muscle to gain was possible .

----------


## DocToxin8

This thread is ancient, but you bumped it so I'll say my share as this is something many will ask about;

I've done 250mg a week when I was younger and gained very well on that amount, problem is, we ran long cycles (if you could even call em cycles) back then. 
But, I gained quite a massive amount on 250mg Testoviron from Schering. 
1ml each week and by week 12 I had gained a lot of water weight as well,
(No estrogen control), so using more didn't seem necessary. 
Instead I added in 100mg Winstrol depot pr week after week 14, which is when I felt gains slowed down. 

Would I recommend 250mg test e pr week?
Depends, but not often. 
Since you'll need AI, hcg and PCT either way,
going with 500mg might better ensure you get something out of it. 

But yeah, 250mg a week was considered enough to grow for a long time.

----------

